# Good USB Inkjet Printer for Gentoo

## grj

What inkjet printers are people using with Gentoo? I will be getting one in the next 3 or 4 weeks. I want it to have fairly good photo output.

Thanks,

----------

## FINITE

Who make inkjets? I am using a Canon bubblejet s630 and pictures print photo quality at 2400x1200.  The s series printers from canon are very good. Couldn't tell ya if anything higher than the s630 would work howerver.

----------

## [myrddin]

I use a Hp Deskjet 980Cxi

HP released their driver this summer with a free license and gentoo have them now too  :Smile: 

they work even in duplex mode  :Smile: 

hf

tobias

----------

